# Sticky  Make your chi profile on www.dogster.com



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hi this is the link to the site to make your chi profile let me know when you have added you chi and i will add you link!

www.dogster.com


----------



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

hey thanks for that info
now honey has her own page
cool


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia said:


> hi this is the link to the site to make your chi profile let me know when you have added you chi and i will add you link!


I just added Lily. Is this what you need? http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=124961&n=84531&p=106859


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I've added Minx & Brooke to Dogster link - www.dogster.com?146291 and www.dogster.com/?146297


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

*Memberis chi profiles!*

Copy and paste url to share Precious-Pearl Longhaired: 
http://www.dogster.com/?155161

:wave: Copy and paste url to share Princess-Ella: 
http://www.dogster.com/?155175

:wave: hi everyone here are the links to my chihuahuas webpage at dogster.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

beenie's debut on the net!


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's Lilie!

http://www.dogster.com/?187931


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's Angel's page (although Dogster seems to be down at the moment)

http://www.dogster.com/?141698


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Tucker has a page! 
http://www.dogster.com/?197852


----------



## Pixiedust (Sep 22, 2005)

Toby's on Dogster

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=196940


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh cool, ill have to try that out


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Hooray! Angelica's on Dogster too! 

http://www.dogster.com/?272081


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

So is Guinny
http://www.dogster.com/?283311

And Elly
http://www.dogster.com/?283314


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

Bam-Bam
http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=333472

Elvis
http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=333476&j=t


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig's Dogster is www.dogster.com/?282886


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

I just made one for Twiggy:]

http://www.dogster.com/?336893

<333


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Mylo
http://www.dogster.com/?336950


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

www.dogster.com/?323327


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Honey's Dogster http://www.dogster.com/?318173


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Tia's Dogster: http://www.dogster.com/dogs/602647


----------



## angelinalnoelsmom (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, I just joined Chuhuahua-People and made a profile on Dogster for my Chi, now what do I do?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

hi! Well you can copy and paste you dogster address here so you can share it!


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

Cha Chi's page is up on Dogster!

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/742069


----------



## stephanie.m (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is Bella's page.....

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/681445


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's Bozo's page:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/772880


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is Jack's Page: http://www.dogster.com/dogs/773456

Here is Patrick's:http://www.dogster.com/dogs/773458


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is Sakura's page:

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/598303


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I started one for Venus
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/925837


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

*Lola's Page*

Lola's Page: http://www.dogster.com/dogs/973514 Feel free to add her


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I set Jasper up a page today. 

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/979046

Jasper would love to make some puppy
pals now. He certainly loves all 
the videos and pics he has seen. 

As soon as I have the time I will 
be adding the links I see on this thread.


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Apr 12, 2009)

Buster:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/624200


Bella:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/930524


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

SkylinexBleedsxRed said:


> Buster:
> http://www.dogster.com/dogs/624200
> 
> 
> ...


I added both Bella and Buster!
They are soooo cute!


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Apr 12, 2009)

Lyn,
Jasper is adorable. I love his little flop ears  ::High Fives to floppy ear'd Chihuahua's::


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Below is the link to Mia's page.


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.dogster.com/family/907491
*Chico *http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1060826
*Harley *http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1060830


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lily  http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1107756


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is pepper's profile!

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1114874


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's my little Midgie http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1149644


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here is Zoey's http://www.dogster.com/dogs/238870


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1150708

Lucy's page.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Toopie just got one today!

Dog profile for Toopie, a male Chihuahua


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Taco!!

Dog profile for Taco, a male Chihuahua


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Eggz & Zsa Zsa Have a page......Please stop by and visit us

Eggz:
Dog profile for Eggz , a male Chihuahua

Zsa Zsa:
Dog profile for Zsa Zsa, a female Chihuahua


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Mia said:


> hi this is the link to the site to make your chi profile let me know when you have added you chi and i will add you link!
> 
> Dogs | Dogster



ooooooo! i have come across that site before and i didnt know what it was...
i think ill go make one a bit later.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyns a dogster lol


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyns a dogster lol


----------



## MrsAli (Jan 25, 2011)

Dog profile for Toby, a male Chihuahua

Toby's now on dogster!


----------



## ruby2011 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dog profile for ruby, a female Chihuahua/Chihuahua


rubys joined dogster


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's on dogster too .... 

Dog profile for Brody, a male Chihuahua


----------



## DiegosMom (Apr 9, 2011)

I just signed up for dogster .... 

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1196516


----------



## bailey-peanut2011 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have two babies and would like to add another baby. How do I do it.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Taco is on Dogster and needs friends!

Dog profile for Taco, a male Chihuahua


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Tracy, I just looked at Brody's profile. He and Miya have the same birthday!


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi I picked up my male chi two days ago he is so tiny. His name is Alfie.xxxx
View attachment 24513



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loki's Lady (Feb 26, 2014)

Hiya as directed by Mia... here's LOKI'S Profile - http://www.dogster.com/dogs/1320077

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dogster is closing down its site.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

Look for Chihuahua breeders in your local newspaper or go online and Google "Chihuahua breeders"or better yet go to
Dogchannel.com

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

